# Lang Family Farms - 2018 Lambs



## Matt n Lee (Jan 29, 2018)

We had an eventful weekend ya'll. 2 of our 7 ewes have lambed. That means they we pregnant before we got them and will let us add some new blood to the herd YAY!


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 30, 2018)

You could even make 2 smaller pens in your barn,  lambing jugs can be pretty small. 4 x6 for each pair for a few days is adequate .


----------



## Baymule (Jan 30, 2018)

congrats on the lambs!


----------



## Dani4Hedgies (Jan 30, 2018)

LAMBIES!!!!!! Congrats


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 30, 2018)

Sa-WEET!


----------



## Matt n Lee (Feb 8, 2018)

Little lamb update yall


----------



## Dani4Hedgies (Feb 9, 2018)

what a great surprise for Friday morning and a great kick off for the weekend. Thank you and Hope you have a great weekend with all those pretty animals.


----------



## Matt n Lee (Feb 14, 2018)

Well we had to do some doctorin' aroud the place recently so of course we took some video  This includes what happens when a very young lamb breaks a leg


----------



## mysunwolf (Feb 14, 2018)

Whew, good luck with both issues. That wrap on the lamb looks impressive, I hate the idea of trying to heal a break above the hock. Keep us updated!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 14, 2018)

Hope he recovers.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 14, 2018)

Good luck with your lamb!


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Feb 27, 2018)

Thank you for sharing this video. Knowledge is power.  I hope his legs mends and he is doing well


----------

